#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Блага от чтения Ваджра Гуру мантры, и объяснение её слогов.

## Сергей Пара

Имеется несколько вопросов по «Текст терма открытого Тулку Карма Лингпой. Значение Ваджра Гуру мантры».
Наверняка, где то на учениях уже давались объяснения и комментарии на этот текст, поэтому буду признателен за ссылки.

----------


## Сергей Пара

Нет ли у кого нибудь текста "Значение Ваджра Гуру мантры" на тибетском?

----------


## Сурья

А что будет, если обычный человек будет начитывать эту мантру,а не "накпы с ненарушенными самаями"?Текст достаточно мутен,точнее мутен наверно перевод),"имеющие веру мужчины и женщины совершенных качеств, и подобные им",это кто такие "и подобные им"?

----------


## Алсу

Если вы мантру собрались начитывать, то сходите на какое нибудь посвящение и вы сразу станете не обычным человеком, а тантриком.

----------

Alex (15.11.2018), Anthony (16.11.2018), Алексей Л (03.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Если вы мантру собрались начитывать, то сходите на какое нибудь посвящение и вы сразу станете не обычным человеком, а тантриком.


Или подобным ему)

----------

Kit (16.12.2018), Вольдемар (22.03.2019)

----------


## Choi

Источник Достижений. Блага от чтения Ваджра Гуру мантры и объяснение её слогов. Молитва второму Будде – Ачарье, в 7 главах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2018), Павел Ш. (20.11.2018), Фомина (23.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2018)

----------


## Алсу

> Если вы мантру собрались начитывать, то сходите на какое нибудь посвящение и вы сразу станете не обычным человеком, а тантриком.


А еще вам шнурок дадут (фактически брахманский) вы и в касте повыситесь.

----------


## Сурья

А  без шнурков и повышений в касте никак нельзя? никакой ринпоче пояснений по данному тексту не давал?

----------


## Anthony

> А  без шнурков и повышений в касте никак нельзя? никакой ринпоче пояснений по данному тексту не давал?


Читайте на здоровье, особых лунгов на нее не надо. Падмасамбхава обещался караулить у дверей того, кто ее читает.
В российских кастах можно повыситься и без шнурка. Его заменит золотая цэпачка.

----------


## Сурья

Мантру обязательно вслух читать или можно про себя?

----------


## Olle

> Мантру обязательно вслух читать или можно про себя?


Вслух - для себя.

----------


## Olle

> Мантру обязательно вслух читать или можно про себя?


http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/ti.../mantras/1662/
Пишут, что мантра начитывается шепотом, чтоб ее слышал только твой воротник.
Особенно это относится к защитным мантрам.

----------

Алексей Л (03.02.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Мантру обязательно вслух читать или можно про себя?


Компетентные люди мне говорили, что можно про себя читать.

----------

Alex (03.02.2019), Сурья (03.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2019)

----------


## Сурья

В индуистской тантре тоже настаивают на чтении мантры про себя и ещё чётки прятать советуют ,накрывают руку с четками полотенцем или тканью, или чётки в специальный мешочек на руке убирают и даже счётчик кругов мантры прячут в мешочек.Нини чтобы кто взглядом коснулся или услышал как ты мантру повторяешь,гуру будет ругаться)

----------


## Алексей Л

Читайте вслух негромко, звук это энергия. купите счетчик tally counter (не знаю как по русски). Начитайте десять миллионов раз, в день короткую мантру можно где-то раз 4200 читать, не знаю я короткие не читал, со временем заболит язык от трения, зубы и иссохнут губы, поэтому нужно сбавить количество, примерно дал свой темп при котором не возникает сильного дискомфорта

----------


## Olle

> В индуистской тантре тоже настаивают на чтении мантры про себя и ещё чётки прятать советуют ,накрывают руку с четками полотенцем или тканью, или чётки в специальный мешочек на руке убирают и даже счётчик кругов мантры прячут в мешочек.Нини чтобы кто взглядом коснулся или услышал как ты мантру повторяешь,гуру будет ругаться)


И в трбетской также стараются ритуальными предметами не «светить».

----------


## Olle

> Компетентные люди мне говорили, что можно про себя читать.


Наверное, можно и не говорить, а думать, что говоришь, фразу про воротник говорил  Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

----------


## Alex

Если мантра читается вне специфического ваджраянского контекста, просто как "молитва" или "призывание", не стоит заморачиваться какими-то особыми правилами. Четки тоже можно не прятать.

Если же мантра начитывается в контексте садханы (для чего она, собственно, и предназначена), то тут все немного сложнее. Приведу длинную цитату из одного текста Третьего Додрубчена Тенпе Ньимы:




> Безмолвное начитывание предполагает однонаправленное сосредоточение на вращающейся вокруг жизненной силы пробужденного ума (т.е. семенного слога в сердце) цепочке мантры при сдерживании движения дыхания. То есть ты просто поддерживаешь дыхание плавным и уравновешенным, так, чтобы не вредить здоровью. На выдохе жизненная сила пробужденного ума и цепочка мантры испускают пятицветный свет в образе длинной переплетенной нити, исходящей из обеих ноздрей и очищающей все явленное и существующее, так что оно преображается в чистую землю. На вдохе все одушевленные и неодушевленные объекты — то есть мир и его обитатели — полностью растворяются в пятицветном свете, входяшем в обе ноздри и снова растворяющемся в цепочке мантры и жизненной силе пробужденного ума. Вдохнув, удерживаешь дыхание, нераздельно смешав ригпа с цепочкой мантры. Вот так подвизаешься в безмолвном начитывании.
> 
> Затем сосредоточься на самораздающемся звуке, исходящем от цепочки мантры, и совершай исключительно умственное начитывание коренной мантры без каких-либо упущений или прибавлений.
> 
> Наконец, соверши словесное начитывание. В «Прекрасной вспышке молнии» сказано:
> 
> _Голос не должен быть ни громким, ни тихим,
> Ни быстрым, ни медленным, ни грубым, ни слабым.
> Произноси слоги полностью.
> ...


Четки, служащие для начитывания мантры, действительно нельзя показывать внешним, как и прочие ритуальные принадлежности (ваджр, колокольчик, пурбу, дамару и т.д.). Вот цитата из того же текста:




> Правильные четки должны всегда быть с тобой,
> Как тень следует за телом.
> Это основная самая четок.
> 
> Хотя учат великому множеству дополнительных самай,
> Вот что надо знать, если вкратце:
> Не показывай свои четки другим.
> Если не будешь давать им остыть от тепла твоего тела,
> (т.е. четки всегда должны быть при тебе: на теле или в кармане, но так, чтобы другие — те, кто не получал посвящения того же божества, что и ты — их не видели)
> ...


Вот как-то так вкратце. Но еще раз подчеркну, что все это касается тантрической садханы, преображения речи в мантру и т.д. Если вы не получали посвящение и соответствующие наставления, а просто призываете Гуру Ринпоче, можете всё это пропустить. У вас нет самай и вы не можете их нарушить.

----------

Алексей Л (03.02.2019), Евгений Шпагин (03.02.2019), Фомина (23.03.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Так для памятки. В йоге божеств Мантра все таки божеству адресуется и у неё даже есть смысловой перевод:
аю - исцеление , пунья - достаток и т.п.

----------


## Сурья

как правильно произносить слог "сиддхи" в мантре,послушал некоторые читают "сиди" или сидди"но при этом когда говорят слово махасиддхи произносят его чётко с "х"непонятно

----------


## Alex

Вот так.

----------

Anthony (22.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (22.03.2019), Сурья (22.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> как правильно произносить слог "сиддхи" в мантре,послушал некоторые читают "сиди" или сидди"но при этом когда говорят слово махасиддхи произносят его чётко с "х"непонятно


Я пою (когда пою) сидди.
А вообще, если непонятно слово, то рекомендую следующее: вбиваете в гугле - siddhi(любое непонятное санскритское слово) hindu mantra. 
Слушаете, как поют это слово на оригинале и повторяете.

----------

Alex (22.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (22.03.2019), Сурья (22.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2019)

----------


## Сурья

спасибо, а то в россии сейчас с санскритом проблемы, примерно такие же, как были в Тибете во времена прихода туда Гуру Ринпоче,хотя наверно даже ситуация намного хуже,русские дикий народ,вар-вар-варвары)))

----------


## Anthony

> спасибо, а то в россии сейчас с санскритом проблемы, примерно такие же, как были в Тибете во времена прихода туда Гуру Ринпоче,хотя наверно даже ситуация намного хуже,русские дикий народ,вар-вар-варвары)))


Вы напрасно занижаете свой народ. Хотя я согласен, большинство ваджраянцев - дебилы. Но тем не менее, тибетские "вар-вар-варвары" исказили все, что только не поддавалось их речевому аппарату. Или безграмотности, т.к. некоторые тибетские учителя современности правильно произносят санскрит, без "пеме", "бадзра" и "укника".
Варвары - это те, кто корней не знает, но повторяет как мартышка все, что ему скажут.

Я не вникал в изучение санскрита в России (кстате, удосужьтесь писать с большой буквы), но кажется мне, что ситуация сдвинулась с позиции 8 века и достойные санскритологи уже имеются. Достаточно просто погуглить, а не пребывать в своих шорах.

----------

Амар (29.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (22.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> спасибо, а то в россии сейчас с санскритом проблемы, примерно такие же, как были в Тибете во времена прихода туда Гуру Ринпоче,хотя наверно даже ситуация намного хуже,русские дикий народ,вар-вар-варвары)))


Откуда такая дезинформация ?

В России немало специалистов владеющих санскритом.
Регулярно проводятся курсы, как в частной инициативе для всех желающих, так и в системе высшего образования.

Санскрит один из базовых языков лингвистики.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы напрасно занижаете свой народ. Хотя я согласен, большинство ваджраянцев - дебилы. Но тем не менее, тибетские "вар-вар-варвары" исказили все, что только не поддавалось их речевому аппарату. Или безграмотности, т.к. некоторые тибетские учителя современности правильно произносят санскрит, без "пеме", "бадзра" и "укника".
> Варвары - это те, кто корней не знает, но повторяет как мартышка все, что ему скажут.
> 
> .


Вообщет не факт, что мантры изначально были на санскрите, скорее наоборот и точно не на классическом академическом санскрите.

Причём не только буддийские, и у индуисских мантр встречаются звуки и произношения на момент становления санскрита уже там отсутствующие, хоть намёки на них и встречаются в ведийской фонетике и коечто было сохранено в пракритах.

(п.с. да и в Индии есть несколько школ произношения санскрита, напр. на севере более озвончают, а на юге оглушают. и есть звуки даже в классическом академическом санскрите по отношению к которым вообще  отсутствует согласие как их правильно надо произносить и нет правильной чистой нормы, тем более сочетания и слияния звуков.
это не говоря уже, что мы слышим своим "русским ухом" и у нас по иному расставлены акценты для выделения того или иного звука, по другим критериям происходит градация звуков, разные параметры различения одного звука от другого, разный диапазон который для нас включает именно этот звук и т.д.  )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так напр. то что мы произносим "джяна" индийские специалисты по санскриту с разных областей Индий будут произносить в диапазоне  от "хняна" до "дзнана" (а то и "знана") и для нас это будут совершенно разные смыслоразличающие звуки "хня", "гхя", "дня", "джня", "жня", "дзня", "зня"... - а они нормально поймут друг друга, для них другое будет важно для различения именно этого конкретного звука.
Или напр. для нас, что "гуду"(с церебральным "д"), что  "гуру" - часто будут звучать одинаково, а индус различит когда "гуду"(с церебральным "д") произносится, а когда "гуру".
(или напр. с  диапазоном тибецкого  "р" - захватывающий и часть диапазона нашего "ж")

----------


## Anthony

> Вообщет не факт, что мантры изначально были на санскрите, скорее наоборот и точно не на классическом академическом санскрите.
> 
> Причём не только буддийские, и у индуисских мантр встречаются звуки и произношения на момент становления санскрита уже там отсутствующие, хоть намёки на них и встречаются в ведийской фонетике и коечто было сохранено в пракритах.
> 
> (п.с. да и в Индии есть несколько школ произношения санскрита, напр. на севере более озвончают, а на юге оглушают. и есть звуки даже в классическом академическом санскрите по отношению к которым вообще  отсутствует согласие как их правильно надо произносить и нет правильной чистой нормы, тем более сочетания и слияния звуков.
> это не говоря уже, что мы слышим своим "русским ухом" и у нас по иному расставлены акценты для выделения того или иного звука, по другим критериям происходит градация звуков, разные параметры различения одного звука от другого, разный диапазон который для нас включает именно этот звук и т.д.  )


Те слова и звуки, которые мне были интересны в плане произношения я сверял своим "русским ухом" именно с индийским произношением. Оно полюбас правильнее тибетских искажений. И сверял я их не с одним источником, а с несколькими. 
А правильное произношение требует всего навсего способности к пародированию речи. И если уж тибетский мы пародируем ежедневно, то почему русский речевой аппарат не справится с другими языками, будь то язык богов, или уддиянская мова.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И если уж тибетский мы пародируем ежедневно, то почему русский речевой аппарат не справится с другими языками, будь то язык богов, или уддиянская мова.


Акценты различения звуков по разному устроены в разных языках.
И даже если Вы овладеете произношением санскритской фонетики (что вполне обучаемо), то всёравно часть "диапазона" правильного для санскрита произношения - будете считать не правильным, а часть неправильного правильным.
Иные отличающие один звук от другого, так сказать "маркеры".

----------

Anthony (22.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И даже если Вы овладеете произношением санскритской фонетики (что вполне обучаемо), то всёравно часть "диапазона" правильного для санскрита произношения - будете считать не правильным, а часть неправильного правильным.


Фонетический слух так же тренируется, как и любой другой навык.

----------

Alex (23.03.2019), Anthony (23.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (23.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Фонетический слух так же тренируется, как и любой другой навык.


Теоретически - да.

Но много чего уже натренированно с детства, причём не только в воспроизведении и восприятии звуков речи, но и на глубоком уровне "штампов""маркеров" их различения.
Даже полное погружение в языковую среду иного языка и мышление на нём до конца это практически не изменит, разве что это будет сделано в раннем возрасте.

Самый простой и поверхностный пример - восприятие долготы гласных (даже при условии, что выработано их произношение (причём и чтоб это выработать, нужны всяческие уловки не свойственные  тому другому языку) и довольно глубоко владение языком) у выросшего в языковой среде где долгота гласных не играет такой роли.
Даже у специалиста овладевшего иным языком - такое восприятие будет далеко-далеко не во всех ситуациях и будет требование чтоб собеседник старался говорить не-естественно чётко ("как отличник, вслух читающий книгу на  уроке"))) 
А долгота гласных это вообще одно из самого простейшего в фонетике санскрита по сравнению со многим остальным и здесь дело не только в хорошем фонетическом слухе, но и в более глубоких "паттернах" отличения и различения звуков.

В принципе это один из тех факторов, зачастую отличающих иностранца овладевшего языком в зрелом возрасте и носителя этого языка с детства.

(как напр. с цветом: для когото на двух изображениях будет просто два разных оттенка одного цвета кршна, а для другого эти же цветовые диапазоны будут разнесены по двум разным цветам - синий и чёрны, и это вопрос не в восприятии цвета, оба воспринимают хорошо, вопрос в более глубоких патернах членения цветового диапазона в соответствии с теми или иными принятыми маркерами.


ктото в разных вариациях краткого заднеязычного гласного,  следуя паттернам своего языка и присущим ему маркерам различения - будет выделять "а"; "ы"; "э" ; "о", а для другого в его языке всё это будет अ (так как основной маркер для выделения и различения этого звука будет именно то что это краткий заднеязычный гласный, а остальное будет не столь важно), и вот это не имеет отношения к слуху 

а для котого в его языке для различения будет важным напр.  именно каким тоном произнесён согласный и ряд других характеристик, но напр. вообще не важно будет ли это звучать "р" или "ж" 
( здесь слух не причём ))

(п.с. подобное есть и в членении всего возможного нашего опыта на составляющие его элементы, затем в разнесении этих элементов по разным кластерам\категориям, с последующим формированием всего мировосприятия и мировоззрения)

----------


## Сурья

Когда долго начитываешь мантру и пристально смотришь на изображение оно начинает расплываться как это можно преодолеть?

----------


## Olle

> Когда долго начитываешь мантру и пристально смотришь на изображение оно начинает расплываться как это можно преодолеть?


Моргнуть.

----------

Anthony (24.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Даже полное погружение в языковую среду иного языка и мышление на нём до конца это практически не изменит, разве что это будет сделано в раннем возрасте.


Это не так. Я во взрослом возрасте погрузился в китайскую языковую среду и теперь прекрасно слышу придыхания и тоны. В тибетскую даже полностью не погружался, но в итоге научился отличать и полузвонкие, и амдосское u (произносится похоже на русское «ы») от амдосского i (произносится похоже на русское «ы»).

----------

Alex (24.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не так. Я во взрослом возрасте погрузился в китайскую языковую среду и теперь прекрасно слышу придыхания и тоны. В тибетскую даже полностью не погружался, но в итоге научился отличать и полузвонкие, и амдосское u (произносится похоже на русское «ы») от амдосского i (произносится похоже на русское «ы»).


Речь не о слухе. 
А о разных акцентах\маркерах\характеристиках применяемых для различения конкретных звуков в каждом конкретном языке. В разных языках есть разные характеристики для различения каждого конкретного звука от другого.  
Из всего диапазона на который способен речевой аппарат человека, в разных языках промаркировано некое ограниченное число звуков и каждый выделенный звук маркируется в соответствие с определённым набором характеристик. И эти различимые в разных языках звуки не идентичны по совокупности своих характеристик.
Даже в близкородственных языках (напр. в русском языке не выделяется более звонкое "г" и более глухое (хоть речевой аппарат вполне способен произнести и южнорусское "г" и на слух различимо и это отлично нпр. от "х"), а в украинском это два разных звука), а чем дальше языки по степени родства тем более отличная палитра разделения осмысленных звуков речи, а в не родственных языках возможны и совсем другие характеристики играющие первостепенную важность для различения конкретного промаркированного в этой речи звука.

Так ни один звук выделяемый в речи санскритского языка - не совпадает по всем характеристикам ни с одним звуком выделяемым в русском.
Каждый один различимый в санскрите звук охватывает совокупность характеристик которые в русском разнесены по разным выделенным звукам, а ряд характеристик разных различимых для санскрита звуков будут охватываться характеристикой одного звука в русском.
Тем более это касается уже сочетания звуков. 

Ни слух, ни речевой аппарат - здесь не причём, речь о другом. 

(п.с. тоже самое напр. касается и выделения конкретных цветов из общего спектра в разных цивилизациях, и выделения элементов из общей совокупности внешне-внутреннего опыта (хоть это уже и всё более стирается процессами глобализации и путём довления одной бытовой цветовой модели и системы мировосприятия))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Также примером того о чём пишу, будут так называемые "подражательные звуки", то как в разных языках передаются звуки неживой природы, издаваемые животными и не имеющие отношения к осмысленной речи производимые человеком.
Это не то, что носители разных языков слышать разные звуки издаваемые тем или иным природным явлением, не то что коты разных народов по разному мяукают, а представители разных народов по разному сёрбают или чавкают.  
Просто у каждого языка есть параметры наиболее важные для характеристики того или иного различаемого звука. Те которые играют смыслоразличающую( а точнее в данном случае: звукоразличающую, так речь о фонетике того или иного языка)  роль в этом языке. И это в разных языках - разное.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так ни один звук выделяемый в речи санскритского языка - не совпадает по всем характеристикам ни с одним звуком выделяемым в русском.


Спорное утверждение, вы перед этим честно сравнили всю русскую и санскритскую фонетику, или от балды написали?
Понятно, что аллофоны в разных языках разные, но как раз одинаковое строение речевого аппарата сильно ограничивает диапазон возможных движений органов речи для произнесения звуков, поэтому характеристик у звуков весьма ограниченное количество. Любой человек может научиться произносить и понимать на слух любой звук, если у него нет органического поражения мозга или органов речи.
Есть определённая трудность определения границ нормы, если мы имеем дело не со стандартом языка, а с неким лингвистическим континуумом, традицией. Так, например, «гня» вместо «джня» или «дз» вместо «дж» это нестандартное произношение санскрита, но оно одобряется традицией. Или, например, раскатистое «р» в стандартном английском отсутствует, но из-за того, что в части диалектов оно является нормой, оно не является признаком иностранного акцента для англичан. Эта трудность устраняется глубоким знанием соответствующей культуры. Это действительно труднее, чем выучить одну норму произношения, но тем не менее, ваши утверждения про принципиальную невозможность эти нормы освоить, не соответствует действительности. И возраст не является абсолютным ограничением для этого.

----------

Alex (24.03.2019), Anthony (24.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (25.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спорное утверждение, вы перед этим честно сравнили всю русскую и санскритскую фонетику, или от балды написали?
> .


Да конечно, это не от балды взято.
От  अ и до ह : )   Другие совокупности характеристик маркировки каждого грамматически выделенного звука речи. Полного соответствия совокупности характеристик важных для выделения каждого конкретного звука рассматриваемых в рамках санскритской и русской фонетики - нет.

अ произнесённое по всем правилам и нормам санскрита, в разных ситуациях будет восприниматься по характеристикам русского языка - так как "а", то как "ы", то как "э", то вообще как отсутствие(нуль) гласного. При этом это будет всё тоже अ и будет восприниматься носителем санскрита(пусть и качестве второго языка) как अ и естественно так будет отражено на письме в соответствии с принятой системой записи(а заметьте: системы записи санскрита  - фонетичны) в случае с деванагари отсутствие другой огласовки и без вирам, а латиницей будет - а.
При этом даже кратко произнесённое "а",  произнесённое в соответствии с нормами русского языка , будет в разных ситуациях воспринято носителем санскрита - то как अ, то как आ, при этом "ы", "э", "о" в слабых позициях будут часто восприняты как अ (здесь в санскрите не только краткость произношения имеет важность и в речи на санскрите в естественном темпе все пары двая будут произносится практически одной длины, но различаться и по другим характеристикам).

И это по всем звукам выделенным в санскритской фонетике и являющимся смыслоразличающими, при сопоставлении с таковыми русского языка.
"а" это как самый простой пример, ведь как известно любой человеческий язык имеет звук "а"

И то что произносят ज्ञ от "гня*" до "дзня*" - это всё в пределах нормы правильного произношения ज्ञ  и есть и другие характеристики благодаря чему это именно ज्ञ, а для норм русского языка это уже будут разные звуки.
тоже можно и по другим сочетаниям согласных в санскрите сказать (хотя такие как  ज्ञ или क्ष и т.д. это ещё и особый случай и вполне могут выделяться как отельные звуки санскрита, что подавляющим числом грамматистов раньше и делалось, и что также отразилось в записи деванагари).

И хоть сам в произношении санскрита ориентируюсь на "усреднённую" форму, как это сейчас больше принято произносить в системе образования Индии (в основном под влиянием Самскрита Бхарати, да и то не повсеместно), но прекрасно  отдаю отчёт что и ряд других диапазонов произношения вполне нормативны и полностью соответствуют правилам произношения самскрита и о том: то что нам кажется важным для различения звуков речи санскрта - таковым не всегда в действительности является, а то что нам может казаться не существенным в этом плане - вполне там играет важную роль в звукоразличении(и конечно для понимание фонетического строя санскрита эти критерии звукоразличения необходимо знать, важность необходимости этого нет смысла даже обсуждать)

(* написал насколько алфавит русского языка позволяет, но Вы понимаете о чём речь)

(п.с. также как индивидуальные параметры голоса и манеры речи; различия между декламацией поэзии, чтения прозаического текста в слух, разговора в естественном темпе, в быстром темпе и т.д. и т.п. - всё это вполне может быть в пределах норм правильного произношения русского языка и такие имеющиеся различия будут не существенны для носителя языка, но вполне могут казаться существенными для носителей иных языков)

----------


## Сурья

> Моргнуть.


этот способ, где то, в чьих то наставлениях, указывается или в каких то комментариях или в текстах?
и ещё есть вопрос, встретил такое выражение как "поверните колесо дхармы тайной мантры".С колесом дхармы всё понятно, а вот "тайная мантра" это ваджраяну так называют или имеется в виду что то другое?

----------


## Anthony

> этот способ, где то, в чьих то наставлениях, указывается или в каких то комментариях или в текстах?
> и ещё есть вопрос, встретил такое выражение как "поверните колесо дхармы тайной мантры".С колесом дхармы всё понятно, а вот "тайная мантра" это ваджраяну так называют или имеется в виду что то другое?


Да что ж у Вас совсем с гуглом отношения не задались?

----------

Alex (25.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (25.03.2019)

----------


## Alex

Кармической связи нет.

----------

Anthony (25.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (25.03.2019)

----------


## Сурья

Во первых гуглом не пользуюсь, дрянь поисковая система,во вторых, вы бодхичитту только на словах практикуете что ли, там вроде обещаете опустошить сансару и помогать живым существам или не, не практикуете,в третьих я когда то был матерью каждого из вас,мамка старенькая уже, глазки видят плохо, пальчиками тыкать по клавиатуре утомляет, мамке нужно помочь.

----------


## Olle

> Во первых гуглом не пользуюсь, дрянь поисковая система,во вторых, вы бодхичитту только на словах практикуете что ли, там вроде обещаете опустошить сансару и помогать живым существам или не, не практикуете,в третьих я когда то был матерью каждого из вас,мамка старенькая уже, глазки видят плохо, пальчиками тыкать по клавиатуре утомляет, мамке нужно помочь.


Так это ж Вы говорили:



> ...русские дикий народ,вар-вар-варвары)))


Так что Вы хотите? Тыкайте уж как-нибудь.

----------

Anthony (26.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (26.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Во первых гуглом не пользуюсь, дрянь поисковая система,


Самая офигенная, на мой взгляд




> во вторых, вы бодхичитту только на словах практикуете что ли, там вроде обещаете опустошить сансару и помогать живым существам или не, не практикуете,


Бодхичитта не обязывает Вас за волосы вытаскивать из сансарушки, если Вы сами не готовы даже на элементарные телодвижения. Хотя зареганы уже 10 лет на форуме.




> в третьих я когда то был матерью каждого из вас,мамка старенькая уже, глазки видят плохо, пальчиками тыкать по клавиатуре утомляет, мамке нужно помочь.


Мамуля, ну Вы же здесь уже больше понатыкали, чем если бы набрали всего одну фразу в гугле.

----------

Alex (26.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (26.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да конечно, это не от балды взято. От  अ и до ह : )


А вот не надо всё в одну кучу валить и обобщать. Нет никаких волшебных характеристик у звуков в других языках, все характеристики известны и изучены — долгота, огублённость, ряд и подъём гласных, звонкость, придыхательность, взрывность, щелчковость, место образования, палатализованность, что там ещё у согласных. Ещё тон и ударение. И хотя в разных языках звуки отличаются, вряд ли отличаются все звуки от всех.
Допустим, в русском нет различия по звонкости-глухости сонорных, и если я произнесу глухую «м», вы подумаете, что я произнёс звонкую «м». Но в санскрите точно так же отсутствует это различение, и если произносить русскую «м» в санскритских словах, невозможно услышать никакой иностранный акцент.

С гня/джня вообще другая история, если разобраться. Дело не в том, что есть некая фонема, которой соответсвует написание «джня» и разные произношения, в том числе «гня», а в том, что есть сочетание фонем [dʒ] и [ɲ], которое ассимилировалось и стало произноситься [ɡɲ]. Звуки [dʒ] и [ɲ] никуда в санскрите не делись, и допустимый диапазон для этих фонем тоже не изменился. Аналогично, в старославянском было сочетание [шт], которое перешло в звук [щ], но с отдельными звуками «ш» и «щ» ничего не случилось. Поэтому пример с «гня» вообще немного в стороне.




> (п.с. также как индивидуальные параметры голоса и манеры речи; различия между декламацией поэзии, чтения прозаического текста в слух, разговора в естественном темпе, в быстром темпе и т.д. и т.п. - всё это вполне может быть в пределах норм правильного произношения русского языка и такие имеющиеся различия будут не существенны для носителя языка, но вполне могут казаться существенными для носителей иных языков)


Индивидуальные особенности потому и индивидуальные, что отличаются у разных людей. Какой угодно быстрый темп речи, если при нём правильно артикулируются звуки, будет правильным русским темпом речи. Произнесённый каким угодно голосом, хоть синтезатором речи.

Спор-то был не о том, что есть определённые правила декламации стихотворных текстов на санскрите, а о том, что есть стандарт правильного произношения звуков (который зависит от языка, потому что звуки в разных языках отличаются, хотя я и настаиваю, что не все), и о том, возможно ли ему научиться, если ты младенцем не был погружён в среду.

Так вот, всему возможно научиться вне зависимости от возраста, все характеристики звуков известны, все их можно научиться слышать и отличать, и произносить, никакой магии тут нет.

----------

Alex (27.03.2019), Anthony (27.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (30.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот не надо всё в одну кучу валить и обобщать. Нет никаких волшебных характеристик у звуков в других языках, все характеристики известны и изучены — долгота, огублённость, ряд и подъём гласных, звонкость, придыхательность, взрывность, щелчковость, место образования, палатализованность, что там ещё у согласных. Ещё тон и ударение. И хотя в разных языках звуки отличаются, вряд ли отличаются все звуки от всех.
> Допустим, в русском нет различия по звонкости-глухости сонорных, и если я произнесу глухую «м», вы подумаете, что я произнёс звонкую «м»...


Да, вот о звукоразличающих характеристиках важных для различение звуков выделяемых в том или ином языке - я и пишу.
И чем дальше языки одной семьи разошлись друг от друга - тем эти важные характеристики для выделения конкретных принятых в том или ином языке звуком - разные.
В санскрите и русском - существенными для звукоразличения (звуков участвующих в смыслоразличении) будут разные характеристики.




> Спор-то был не о том, что есть определённые правила декламации стихотворных текстов на санскрите, а о том, что есть стандарт правильного произношения звуков (который зависит от языка, потому что звуки в разных языках отличаются, хотя я и настаиваю, что не все), и о том, возможно ли ему научиться, если ты младенцем не был погружён в среду.


Так вот эти стандарты - разные.
И правильно произнесённый один и тот же звук санскритской фонетики разными людьми или даже одним и тем же человеком в разных ситуациях - будет воспринят по стандартам русской фонетики, как разные звуки (и наоборот).




> Так вот, всему возможно научиться вне зависимости от возраста, все характеристики звуков известны, все их можно научиться слышать и отличать, и произносить, никакой магии тут нет.


Утверждать, что можно - можно конечно.
Но на практике: например специалисты(выросшие в языковой среде где долгота гласных не играет смыслоразличающей роли)  имеющие одновременно и западное лингвистическое образование и индийское академическое по санскриту и много лет жившие в Индии - честно признаются что не различают долготы гласных двайа ( अ आ इ ई उ ऊ ... ) в речи индийских специалистов по санскриту (если только те специально не говорят с неестественным усилием и акцентом на долготе).
При этом не-индийцы, но выросшие в языковой среде где долгота гласных играет смыслоразличающую роль, даже имеющие поверхностное знание санскритской фонетики - это прекрасно различают в любом темпе и стиле речи носителя санскрита.

Овладеть иностранным языком можно, и на довольно глубоком уровне можно - но это всегда будет именно некий уровень, хоть и глубокий.
Но всегда будут оставаться уровни не доступные выросшим в другой языковой  среде.
И всегда будет люфт не понимания важных моментов и принятия того что не важно за сущностные звуко или смысло различеющие отличия (начиная с фонетики. Люфт вполне достаточный, чтоб временами делать выводы не соответствующие действительности.

(п.с. как напр. то что в ज есть "дж". а там вообще нет ни  "д" ни "ж" ни "дж", ज это (говоря более доступно по русски) "ч" произнесённое более звонко в диапазоне между "южнорусским "г"" и "церебральным "д"",  
а ज्ञ (ну то что пишут "джня") это вообще один из особых случаев когда и международным фонетическим алфавитом звук не записать, там там два согласных санскритской фонетики не следуют друг другу, а наложены один на другой   ))

----------

Шавырин (27.03.2019)

----------


## Сурья

> Самая офигенная, на мой взгляд
> 
> 
> Бодхичитта не обязывает Вас за волосы вытаскивать из сансарушки, если Вы сами не готовы даже на элементарные телодвижения. Хотя зареганы уже 10 лет на форуме.
> 
> 
> Мамуля, ну Вы же здесь уже больше понатыкали, чем если бы набрали всего одну фразу в гугле.


Мамка тут в гугле порылась и пришла к выводу, что тексты по дхарме  в России, печатаются попами в секретной типографии московской патриархии, с целью в корне уничтожить дхарму.Такие парадоксы в переводах встречаются, причём практически во всех переводах, что сразу возникает желание сжечь данный текст или поставить его на полку и больше никогда не брать в руки.

----------


## Anthony

> Мамка тут в гугле порылась и пришла к выводу, что тексты по дхарме  в России, печатаются попами в секретной типографии московской патриархии, с целью в корне уничтожить дхарму.Такие парадоксы в переводах встречаются, причём практически во всех переводах, что сразу возникает желание сжечь данный текст или поставить его на полку и больше никогда не брать в руки.


И примеры приведете?

----------

Alex (28.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (30.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но на практике: например специалисты(выросшие в языковой среде где долгота гласных не играет смыслоразличающей роли)  имеющие одновременно и западное лингвистическое образование и индийское академическое по санскриту и много лет жившие в Индии - честно признаются что не различают долготы гласных двайа


За тех специалистов не скажу, но в японском я прекрасно отличаю долготу гласных на слух.




> (п.с. как напр. то что в ज есть "дж". а там вообще нет ни  "д" ни "ж" ни "дж", ज это (говоря более доступно по русски) "ч" произнесённое более звонко в диапазоне между "южнорусским "г"" и "церебральным "д""


«Д» и «ж» нет, а есть [dʑ] это вполне обычный согласный звук без всякой магии, понятный и ежу.




> а ज्ञ (ну то что пишут "джня") это вообще один из особых случаев когда и международным фонетическим алфавитом звук не записать, там там два согласных санскритской фонетики не следуют друг другу, а наложены один на другой   ))


А ज्ञ записывается в МФА как [jɲ], а ассимилированное произношение («гня») как [ɟɲ]. И не надо сказки рассказывать про звуки, которые не записать МФА и про наложение согласных друг на друга. Наложение согласных это лингвистический нонсенс, у человека один язык, в два положения одновременно его поставить невозможно физически, а можно только поставить в первое положение и быстро скользнуть во второе.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (30.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А ज्ञ записывается в МФА как [jɲ], а ассимилированное произношение («гня») как [ɟɲ]. И не надо сказки рассказывать про звуки, которые не записать МФА и про наложение согласных друг на друга. Наложение согласных это лингвистический нонсенс, у человека один язык, в два положения одновременно его поставить невозможно физически, а можно только поставить в первое положение и быстро скользнуть во второе.


Наверное звук тибетской фонетики записываемый как ལྷ , тож сказки и лингвистический нонсенс.
у Вас тут как в произношении, "х" за "л" следует ? или как ?

так и в ज्ञ назальный ञ присутствует, но это не значит что он следует за ज, они слиты* в один звук и палатальная смычка происходит одновременно с назализацией (а можно сказать и наоборот: назализация происходит одновременно с палатальной смычкой) что вполне даёт разброс диапазона правильного звучания, на слух** могущих восприниматься как разные звуки, и в МФА по разному записывающиеся - но это один и тот же звук санскритской фонетики, так как там более важно для различия выделяемых звуков и нечто другое.

(*что отразилось и в записи деванагари особой лигатурой а не последовательным соединением характерных черт согласных)
(** так и разные вариации  произношения одного и того же звука, вполне правильные по нормам русского языка - иностранцами могут быть восприняты как разные звуки, так как исходя из фонетического строя их языка - это и будут разные звуки.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Наверное звук тибетской фонетики записываемый как ལྷ , тож сказки и лингвистический нонсенс.
> у Вас тут как в произношении, "х" за "л" следует ? или как ?


Звук, который обозначается в тибетском как ལྷ это один звук [ɬ], а не наложенные друг на друга два звука.
Назализация — это не наложение носового звука на гласный, а особый гласный звук с низким положением мягкого нёба. [ã] и [ãŋ] могут быть реализацией одной фонемы, но человек, у которого в родном языке нет ни [ã] ни [ŋ] может достаточно легко произнести и различить на слух и [ã], и [ãŋ]. Тем более, если это аллофоны, достаточно научиться произносить один из этих вариантов.
Я по-прежнему не вижу какой-то особой санскритской магии, которую человек с таким же ртом и языком (и мозгом) как у индийцев не мог бы научиться произносить и слышать.

----------

Alex (29.03.2019), Anthony (29.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (30.03.2019)

----------


## Сурья

> И примеры приведете?


Запросто например поповцев,даже фамилия поповская.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
 Не мог ли кто нибудь мне пояснить что такое «благие корни» и что такое «добродетели» в буддизме, можно  в общем или конкретно в какой то отдельно школе.А то меня  переводчики утомили своими противоречиями в текстах.
Вообще, если честно, то хочется таким переводчикам отрубать головы и сделав себе гирлянду из  отрубленных голов переводчиков, приходить периодически на буддийские учения и в таком виде садиться рядом с переводчиком, перед этим остро наточив свою кхатвангу.

----------

Шавырин (29.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Запросто например поповцев,даже фамилия поповская.


Прикольная у Вас логика      





> Не мог ли кто нибудь мне пояснить что такое «благие корни» и что такое «добродетели» в буддизме, можно  в общем или конкретно в какой то отдельно школе.А то меня  переводчики утомили своими противоречиями в текстах.


Было бы проще, если бы Вы привели примеры Ваших противоречий на конкретных текстах. Я понимаю, это очень сложно - нажать ctrl-C и еще ctrl-V в придачу, но блин, тут стоит потрудиться. Это же добродетель к самому себе, как никак. 
Трактовок благого и не благого может быть великое множество. Даже внутри одной школы, у монахов может быть одна добродетель, у тантриков другая.
Но если в общем и целом, то даяние, нравственность, вера, практика, подношения, сострадание - все это можно назвать добродетелью.
Благие корни - это скорее всего семена благого, засеваемые индивидуумом. Из которых может вырасти что-то стоящее. Но это не конкретный разговор, приведите примеры, в каком контексте это сказано.





> Вообще, если честно, то хочется таким переводчикам отрубать головы и сделав себе гирлянду из  отрубленных голов переводчиков, приходить периодически на буддийские учения и в таком виде садиться рядом с переводчиком, перед этим остро наточив свою кхатвангу.


А почему не попробовать обратное? Свою голову пожертвовать переводчикам, к примеру - на капалу?
Вот это будет добродетель, 100%

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (30.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Звук, который обозначается в тибетском как ལྷ это один звук [ɬ], а не наложенные друг на друга два звука.
> Назализация — это не наложение носового звука на гласный, а особый гласный звук с низким положением мягкого нёба. [ã] и [ãŋ] могут быть реализацией одной фонемы, но человек, у которого в родном языке нет ни [ã] ни [ŋ] может достаточно легко произнести и различить на слух и [ã], и [ãŋ]. Тем более, если это аллофоны, достаточно научиться произносить один из этих вариантов.
> Я по-прежнему не вижу какой-то особой санскритской магии, которую человек с таким же ртом и языком (и мозгом) как у индийцев не мог бы научиться произносить и слышать.


Тоесть, напр. звуки четвёртого столбца первых четырёх рядов тибетской фонетики - это гласные ?
А русские "н" и "м" ?

Можно научиться слышать и подражать, до определённой степени. Но есть и определённые параметры каждого конкретно звука более важные именно для санскритской фонетики, напр. правильная артикуляция (и не только), при соблюдении которых у разных людей(у всех есть и индивидуальные особенности артикуляционного аппарата и это только кажется, что "все китайцы на одно лицо") и даже в одного человека в разных ситуациях - будут получаться немного разные диапазоны(по разным параметрам) одного и тогоже правильно(для санскрита) произнесённого звука, и этой разницы вполне хватит чтоб иностранец(даже хорошо владеющий санскритом) принял их за разные звуки, так как исходя из фонетического строя его языка - это и будут разные звуки. 

Когдато я тоже фанател от МФА, но это далеко не идеальная система выполнения задачи передачи правильных звуков живой речи того или иного языка. И даже есть, как отдельные учёные лингвисты, так и школы лингвистики, по целому ряду причин не использующие МФА, он не всеми даже признаётся.

Когдато и фонетику санскрита изучал по звуковым файлам с правильным произношением и подражал звукам санскрита, пока не обнаружил что не всегда распознаю звуки изучавших санскрит по звуковым файлам других профессоров с правильным звучания и хорошо им подражающим, а в речи учёных брахманов с детства изучающих санскрит то и не иногда а чаще всего не распознавал. А когда больше уделил внимание правильной работе всего звукового аппарата(начиная с артикуляции), то выяснилось что вообще не правильно произношу(хоть звучало и очень похоже) и что вообще не понимаю параметров звукоразличения в санскрите. 
Есть много более важных параметров и кроме того что иностранцам кажет важным для правильного произношения и распознавания звуков в санскрите. И традиционно детей начинают учить не с подражанию звуков, а именно с изучения работы всего звукового аппарата(начиная с артикуляции) применительно к фонетическому строю санскрита. Только распробовав всё это изнутри, в прямом смысле, своими: языком, нёбом, губами, голосовыми связками и т.д. - можно понемногу начать приближаться к пониманию специфики именно санскритской фонетики, к правильному произношению и распознаванию звуков санскрита. 
А так то все горазды звуковые файлы слушать, да выносить суждения, кто правильно произносит а кто нет )

----------

Шавырин (29.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тоесть, напр. звуки четвёртого столбца первых четырёх рядов тибетской фонетики - это гласные ?
> А русские "н" и "м" ?


Меня подводит плохое знание деванагари, я подумал, что там aṇ. Если там просто ṇ то мне вообще непонятно, в чём проблема. Заднеязычный носовой — это заднеязычный носовой, то, что его нет в русском не значит, что его невозможно произнести или услышать. Это даже не трудный звук для русских. В начале слога он непривычен, но не до такой степени, чтобы было невозможно его произнести.

----------


## Anthony

> Меня подводит плохое знание деванагари, я подумал, что там aṇ. Если там просто ṇ то мне вообще непонятно, в чём проблема. Заднеязычный носовой — это заднеязычный носовой, то, что его нет в русском не значит, что его невозможно произнести или услышать. Это даже не трудный звук для русских. В начале слога он непривычен, но не до такой степени, чтобы было невозможно его произнести.


Блин, да это ж такая хѣрня. Индуист выросший в ингланде, будет сносно говорить на английской мове. Русский, выросший в индии, будет знатно пародировать (и чувствовать, что главное) местные наречия. Язык (орган) у всех один, связки и гортань - тоже, Вы правильно заметили.
Щас пошли словоблудия и желание отстоять свою т.з. 

Мы все дети Jahovah 



Мы все совершенны, зачем спорить, если кто-то не понимает (хотя... я сам грешен с этим). И скобками тоже грешен..... 
Но мы никак не придем к пониманию... 
PEACE  :Kiss: 



Примиритесь с Владимиром Николаевичем, Христом Богом заклинаю.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (30.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2019)

----------


## Амар

Anthony спасибо за песню! Странно, что раньше ни разу не слышал этого певца.

----------

Anthony (29.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Anthony спасибо за песню! Странно, что раньше ни разу не слышал этого певца.


rasta brothers party mix качайте. Там Все)

----------


## Anthony

Мне на этом микстэйпе особенно нравилась эта:


Но там все песни как на подбор

upd. Блин, щас послушал, ваще не так звучит, как звучала на бумбоксе поставленном в нишу шкафа для пущей резонации  :Big Grin: 
Ох и любил я в 2003 прочищать мозг соседям разными дэнсхоллами)

----------


## Anthony

Но самой любимой сердцу песней на диске был Джуниор Рид

----------


## Амар

> Ох и любил я в 2003 прочищать мозг соседям разными дэнсхоллами)


Это вот, чтоб недалеко от темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

> Это вот, чтоб недалеко от темы


Эт капец как далеко от темы))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Меня подводит плохое знание деванагари, я подумал, что там aṇ. Если там просто ṇ то мне вообще непонятно, в чём проблема. Заднеязычный носовой — это заднеязычный носовой, то, что его нет в русском не значит, что его невозможно произнести или услышать. Это даже не трудный звук для русских. В начале слога он непривычен, но не до такой степени, чтобы было невозможно его произнести.


Понял. Извиняюсь, думал читаете деванагари (а я к сожалению латиницей не печатаю)

Там ज् + ञ् (это палатальный носовой, что латиницей ñ)
И ज् и ञ्  - оба палатальные и оба согласные и они сливаются в ज्ञ् и никуда язык в два такта перемещать не надо (так как оба палатальные), да и два раза смычки делать не надо.

И кстати человек выросший в языковой среде, где область и способ смычки при образования носового согласного звука не имеет значения, даже пройдя обучение и долго живя среди народа где это важный параметр звукоразличения - далеко далеко не всегда в речи других будет различать заднеязычные, палатальные, церебральные, дентальные носовые. А без обучения правильной артикуляции эти все звуки вообще будут восприниматься русскоязычным(украиноязычным и тд.) как - "н"*, и также напр. в первую очередь, по выработанной с детства глубоко глубоко сидящей привычке,  будет различаться противопоставление по мягкости и твёрдости согласных (не играющее никакой  роли в фонетическом строе санскрита, но являющимися важными для смыслоразличения в русском(украинском и тд.). И это только вершина айсберга ) то что сразу на виду и с чем более менее можно справиться.

(* на слух то конечно будут слышны некие различия, но дело не только в слухе, а и в разных параметрах которые в разных языках играют разную степень важности для распознавания и идентификации определённого диапазона звучания как конкретного звука фонетического строя того или иного языка важного для смыслоразличения  именно в этом языке.
так напр. любой индоевропеец на слух вполне услышит разницу и в диапазоне произношения заднеязычного гласного, но каждый лишь какуюто определённую часть этого спектра распознает как звук "а", другие же спектры будут отнесены к другим звукам фонетики его родного языка, а применительно к санскриту это всё будет а-двая ((либо अ либо आ) а вот в этом уже различении важными будут параметры напр. в русском языке не играющие такой звукоразличающей роли.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Примиритесь с Владимиром Николаевичем, Христом Богом заклинаю.


Ради Иссы, мы чё ссорились, чтоб примирятся.

----------


## Anthony

> Ради Иссы, мы чё ссорились, чтоб примирятся.


* мудрствует по-мусульмански:
- Пламя разгорается с искры.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> * мудрствует по-мусульмански:
> - Пламя разгорается с искры.


* мудрувствует по-буддиски:

- на индийском, слово передающее значение "враг", будет - "ари"
"ари" также значит - "друг", "товарищ", "соратник".
единственно кого никак нельзя назвать "ари", такого - кто к тебе безразличен индифферентен и ты к нему также.

----------

Anthony (30.03.2019)

----------


## Сурья

> Благие корни - это скорее всего семена


 у вас логика не менее прикольна,семена чего укропа или редьки))) мою голову на капалу берите, ваш самовывоз и отсечение

----------


## Амар

> Эт капец как далеко от темы))


В песне слышу ассоциативную ядрёность ваджрных алмазов.))
 Ваджра Гуру мантра не слишком хорошо работает без должной, очень длительной наработки. Мне иногда интересно  (при случае) применять в качестве защиты определенные практики, при активностях доморощенных ведьм и пр.блэк магов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это что за ,пройдя уровни и пути к просветлению, ....


тиб: Са , Лам
санскрит: Бхуми , Марга

А разве ктото мешает или запрещает - познакомиться с одним из языков Дхармы и работать с оригинальными текстами и пользоваться классической буддийской терминологией ?
--------------------------------------------------

Или есть идея о том, что это(прохождение путей и уровней) необязательно ?

Так такая идея вполне может быть и от "некачественных переводов" или от "некачественного однобокого" их осмысления вне буддийской культуры цивилизации мировоззрения и в отрыве от общего индо-тибето-азийского базиса.
Последователи обширных "колесниц" также "проходят" этиже марги и бхуми, но с их позиций это легче быстрее и проще.
Вообще чем глубже и "выше" буддийское учение - тем оно проще, и затрагивает всё более глубокие уровни ума общие уже не только людям, но и Богам и животным и т.д. Обеспечивая возможность полноценного пути для всё более обширного "круга" существ.
Там в общем Махаяна уже охватывает собой не только имеющих способности стать "Бхикшу", но в полной и мирян.
В общем Ваджраяна  охватывает и даже служащих силовых структур, бомонд, воров, проституток и т.д.
А Махамудра вполне подходит и даже для самых "недалёких простаков". (даже и для таких совсем недалёких типа меня)
...

----------


## Юра Т



----------


## Pasha

Судя по терме если вы не можете читать мантру вывешивайте стяги победы с мантрой. Значит мантру надо читать именно вслух. Иначе для кого это пишут для идиотов всмысле кто не может запомнить . И слепой йогин её вслух читал пол миллиарда раз.

----------


## Юра Т

а зачем на буддийских чётках стоят бусины делители ?,принципиально не пользуюсь буддийскими чётками,такая дрянь, нитка растягивается через две недели и приходится покупать новые чётки или переделывать старые,это хитрые тибетские торговцы придумали,что бы люди каждый месяц покупали у них новые чётки? Привык к индуистским чёткам их  хватит на всю жизнь.Примерное фото буддийских чёток с делителями,зачем ?бусина даже не разного размера, а просто другого цвета) это во время чтения мантр нужно смотреть на бусины и ждать когда придёт другого цвета)

----------


## Alex

> Принципиально не пользуюсь буддийскими чётками, такая дрянь, нитка растягивается через две недели и приходится покупать новые чётки или переделывать старые


Я пользуюсь своими четками пятнадцать лет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а зачем на буддийских чётках стоят бусины делители ?,принципиально не пользуюсь буддийскими чётками,такая дрянь, нитка растягивается через две недели и приходится покупать новые чётки или переделывать старые,это хитрые тибетские торговцы придумали,что бы люди каждый месяц покупали у них новые чётки? Привык к индуистским чёткам их  хватит на всю жизнь.Примерное фото буддийских чёток с делителями,зачем ?бусина даже не разного размера, а просто другого цвета) это во время чтения мантр нужно смотреть на бусины и ждать когда придёт другого цвета)


Бусины-делители — чтобы определить, когда вы прочитали 27, 54 и 81 раз. На фото разделители другой формы, их легко определить наощупь, а обычно бывают другого размера. Если вы купили дешёвые чётки и нитка растянулась, её можно заменить на нетянущуюся нитку.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Бусины-делители — чтобы определить, когда вы прочитали 27, 54 и 81 раз.


Если я правильно помню, то первый делитель д/б на цифре  "21", или не так?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если я правильно помню, то первый делитель д/б на цифре  "21", или не так?


Обычно на 4 части по 27. На 7 и 21 иногда счётчики вешают.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2019), Шавырин (27.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если я правильно помню, то первый делитель д/б на цифре  "21", или не так?


Надо напр. прочесть "21", или напр. "100" или "100 000". Бывает есть чётки где  "21" бусина.
Но также как в чётках "108" (а не 100) и напр. делается "111 111" (а не 100 000), то и деление "108" идёт на "54" и\или "27". Всё это типа запас на случай временами неправильного прочтения.

----------

Alex (27.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2019), Шавырин (27.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ,принципиально не пользуюсь буддийскими чётками,такая дрянь, нитка растягивается через две недели и приходится покупать новые чётки или переделывать старые,это хитрые тибетские торговцы придумали,что бы люди каждый месяц покупали у них новые чётки?


Продаются именно "бусины", а чтоб не россыпью то просто на какуюто нитку нанизаны.
Надо самому на нить которой уже будете пользоваться бусины нанизывать. (или например если собираетесь комуто подарить чётки, то нанизать на хорошую нить)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> а зачем на буддийских чётках стоят бусины делители ?,принципиально не пользуюсь буддийскими чётками,такая дрянь, нитка растягивается через две недели и приходится покупать новые чётки или переделывать старые,это хитрые тибетские торговцы придумали,что бы люди каждый месяц покупали у них новые чётки?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2019)

----------


## Olle

> 


Тоже такой штукой озаботился лет несколько назад. Ерунда полная. Лучше четок нет ничего. Побаловался как ребенок электронной игрушкой. Валяется бестолково. 
Хотя, может и нужна кому-нибудь.

----------


## Росиник

> Тоже такой штукой озаботился лет несколько назад. Ерунда полная. Лучше четок нет ничего. Побаловался как ребенок электронной игрушкой. Валяется бестолково. 
> Хотя, может и нужна кому-нибудь.


Многие люди пользуются этой штукой. Часто видел в транспорте. 
Четки-бусины ничем не лучше, но и не хуже. Для кого-то четки-бусины та же самая игрушка, типа "йа - крутой йогин".)
 Просто это альтернатива. Я отвечал человеку, которому неудобно пользоваться традиционными чётками.

----------


## Olle

> Многие люди пользуются этой штукой. Часто видел в транспорте. 
> Четки-бусины ничем не лучше, но и не хуже. Для кого-то четки-бусины та же самая игрушка, типа "йа - крутой йогин".)
>  Просто это альтернатива. Я отвечал человеку, которому неудобно пользоваться традиционными чётками.


В самый «подходящий» момент обнаруживаешь обнуление результата. Кайф не описуемый. 
Особенно если ты «падал», а результат трудов - «нуль».

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> В самый «подходящий» момент обнаруживаешь обнуление результата. Кайф не описуемый. 
> Особенно если ты «падал», а результат трудов - «нуль».


Так это же очень даже по-буддистки - не привязывание к результату.

Лично мне, чётки - это просто вспомогательный костыль.  Хотя костыль  люди  не всегда используют  по прямому назначению, а могут  приделывать к своему  антуражу, для понта,  как у Ручечникова.))
Если раньше, будучи неофитом,  я давал ламам нашептать на чётки, и чётки становились для меня неким фетишем,  то теперь я и сам могу нашептать на них, как и на любой другой предмет, мама не горюй.

----------


## Alex

> ...то теперь я и сам могу нашептать на них...


Ну так и надо, собственно, разве нет?

----------


## Росиник

> Ну так и надо, собственно, разве нет?


Кому надо? Вот в чём вопрос.)

----------


## Olle

> Так это же очень даже по-буддистки - не привязывание к результату.


Есть же “вещи», которые просто необходимо считать.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Я вот в дороге, в транспорте постоянно начитываю садхану (в памяти отпечатолось), тихо так, себе в воротник, еле двигая губами, а то и вовсе с закрытым ртом. 1,5 часа на работу, и 1,5 часа обратно домой. Успеваю полноценно 3 садханы начитать. Так вот, чётки не всегда удобны, привлекают лишнее внимание. Счётчик более удобен, компактен. И ещё очень удобен для практики диктофон или смартфон с заранее начитанными мантрами. Начитал нужное количество и повторяй втихаря...

----------

Росиник (30.04.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тоже такой штукой озаботился лет несколько назад. Ерунда полная. Лучше четок нет ничего. Побаловался как ребенок электронной игрушкой. Валяется бестолково. 
> Хотя, может и нужна кому-нибудь.


Простирания хорошо им считать. Чётками же не будешь об пол шваркать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.05.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

Подскажите кто такой Матрам Рудра,наткнулся тут в тексте:

"Сугаты трёх времён узрели
Что Матрам Рудра наперекор их указаниям
Мучает живых существ шести уделов."

Случаем не яхва

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Подскажите кто такой Матрам Рудра,наткнулся тут в тексте:
> 
> "Сугаты трёх времён узрели
> Что Матрам Рудра наперекор их указаниям
> Мучает живых существ шести уделов."
> 
> Случаем не яхва


*Рудра* или *Матрам Рудра*: Первоначально индуистское божество, эманация Шивы. В Ваджраяне Рудра – олицетворение высшего эго, противоположность буддовости.

https://www.nalandatranslation.org/o...rmed-mahakala/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.05.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

Кто такой Рудра я знаю,а кто интересно додумался олицетворить Рудру с Эго да ещё и высшим))).Одним из воплощений Рудры является Ади Шанкарачарья, создавший Адвайта Веданту.Адвайта Веданта и эго понятия прямо противоположные.Его ещё называли тайным буддистом,и его философия сильно повлияла на многие буддийские школы,в смысле они много чего оттуда заимствовали.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кто такой Рудра я знаю,а кто интересно додумался олицетворить Рудру с Эго да ещё и высшим))).Одним из воплощений Рудры является Ади Шанкарачарья, создавший Адвайта Веданту.Адвайта Веданта и эго понятия прямо противоположные.Его ещё называли тайным буддистом,и его философия сильно повлияла на многие буддийские школы,в смысле они много чего оттуда заимствовали.


Вы говорите «одним из воплощений Рудры является Ади Шанкарачарья» как будто это некий объективный факт, в то время как это лишь верования учеников Шанкарачарьи. Какая буддистам разница, воплощением кого Шанкарачарью считали его ученики? И с влиянием адвайты и буддизма вы всё перепутали — адвайта возникла по сути как попытка индуизма переварить некоторые буддийские идеи, чтобы вернуть буддистов обратно в лоно индуизма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2019)

----------


## Pasha

У меня такой вопрос в поисковике для того чтобы не расставаться с буддами трех времен и быть единым с Падмасамбхавой надо начитать 30 ,70 миллионов а в тексте ламы Сопы кошка ветра бумажном 3, 7 миллионов где правда?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня такой вопрос в поисковике для того чтобы не расставаться с буддами трех времен и быть единым с Падмасамбхавой надо начитать 30 ,70 миллионов а в тексте ламы Сопы кошка ветра бумажном 3, 7 миллионов где правда?


Везде. Поговаривают, будто количество сильно зависит от состояния ума читающего, отсюда большое расхождение в статистических данных и различия в рекомендованных значениях  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (06.06.2020)

----------


## Pasha

> Везде. Поговаривают, будто количество сильно зависит от состояния ума читающего, отсюда большое расхождение в статистических данных и различия в рекомендованных значениях


Наверное переводчики брали 10 русских буддистов и просили их почитать 70 миллионов мантр. Затем спрашивали едины ли они умом с Падмасамбхавой. Всего каких-то 15 - 20 лет ушло на усиленное чтение мантры. И создали наконец текст перевода . Я  не по злобе пытаюсь понять не уж то все эти цифры на глазок.

----------


## Эвенгар

Я так и не понял к чему приведет если обычный человек будет повторять эту мантру,без всяких посвящений,самай и прочего

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я так и не понял к чему приведет если обычный человек будет повторять эту мантру,без всяких посвящений,самай и прочего


Если нравится, повторяйте. Приведёт к тому, что укрепите свою связь с Гуру Ринпоче. Я так ламу встретил  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aion

> Я так и не понял к чему приведет если обычный человек будет повторять эту мантру,без всяких посвящений,самай и прочего


К формированию кармической связи с мантрой и её "бэкграундом" в последующих жизнях.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я так и не понял к чему приведет если обычный человек будет повторять эту мантру,без всяких посвящений,самай и прочего


Вам уже ответили, но мне кажется холодно и научно...

Мой вариант: приведет к чувству, что вот оно рядом. А оно рядом. Или вдруг станете рядом.
  Даже если что-то делать тупо, хоть что ( без понимания) - это даст плод. Что уж говорить о мантре.

----------


## Эвенгар

В тексте сказано:"Даже повторение мантры сто раз в день без перерыва сделают вас привлекательными для других, а еда и богатства будут появляться без усилий."Вчера иду по улице подходит какой то парень и предлагает "может купить тебе что нибудь покушать?",это мантра так начинает проявляться?

----------


## Айрат

> В тексте сказано:"Даже повторение мантры сто раз в день без перерыва сделают вас привлекательными для других, а еда и богатства будут появляться без усилий."Вчера иду по улице подходит какой то парень и предлагает "может купить тебе что нибудь покушать?",это мантра так начинает проявляться?


Ты стал для него привлекательным  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (09.07.2022)

----------


## Эвенгар

Недавно Гуру Ринпоче как и общел тем кто начитывает мантру,пришел во сне,вместе с супругой,он очень красивый,ничего правда не сказал,просто сидит в медитации,с супругой даже пообщаться довелось,очень открытая и общительная и одновременно простая,несмотря на то что дакини.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Недавно Гуру Ринпоче как и общел тем кто начитывает мантру,пришел во сне,вместе с супругой,он очень красивый,ничего правда не сказал,просто сидит в медитации,с супругой даже пообщаться довелось,очень открытая и общительная и одновременно простая,несмотря на то что дакини.


А зачем Вы это рассказываете?

----------


## Тотратагни

Её можно разными способами повторять: 1.Национальным. 2.Горловым пением. 3.Классическим санскритским. А результат одинаковый.

----------

